
Burning Man Responds to EFF criticism over digital photography rights - rms
http://blog.burningman.com/?p=4599
======
billswift
"This reminds me of something I read years ago. If you move to a small town or
rural area with a lot of former hippies and rednecks and want to do something
different, usually the rednecks don't have a problem with it, it's the "free-
thinking" former hippies that set themselves up as the aesthetics police and
harass anyone doing anything they think "unattractive"."

The self-proclaimed "free-thinkers" in most cases just want to control
everything; not surprising, doesn't anyone remember that the hippie-types this
evolved from were ardent communists? (Several commenters on the original
article mentioned the money the organizers make; I strongly suspect that is
secondary to their being rabid control freaks).

